

The Enzo Project - hippich
http://enzo-project.org/

======
hippich
What is Enzo? Enzo is a community-developed adaptive mesh refinement
simulation code, designed for rich, multi-physics hydrodynamic astrophysical
calculations.

Enzo is freely available, developed in the open, with a strong support
structure for assistance. Simulations conducted with Enzo have been featured
in numerous refereed journal articles, and it is capable of running on
computers from laptop to Top500.

